# [SOLVED] ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM



## Remoman85 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there

I have a problem with my RIG. I bought a new PC yesterday and my MB does not want to recognise the 4 GB OCZ PC 2 6400 800mhz NVIDEA SLI Ram. My Screen just goes blank and I have to reset my CMOS to be able to boot up my HDD again. It works fine on 3 GB but it wont allow the 4th Channel chip. My PC goes on and you can see that some processes take place but thats it. I have a LCD Poster and Error Messages include: PCI initialising, Detecting D RAM, USB initialising and so on. All RAM chips are tested and they work fine. I swapped the individual RAM Modules with each other and they all work perfectly. Please help me Guys.

*My Specs:*
MB: ASUS Formula CrossHair 2 780a SLI
CPU: AMD Phenom 9850 QuadCore 2.5 GHZ
Cooler: OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 700W Gaming PSU
RAM: 4 x 1 GB PC 2 6400, 800 MHZ NVIDEA SLI Certified, 4-4-4-15 (LAT)
HDD: 4 x Seagate 320 GB SATA 2
VGA: Working on the Onboard Graphics, Have to buy GraphicCard soon

Thanx Guys

Remo


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM*

you need to bump your ram voltage its in the bios as vdimm set it at 1.9 volts if that brings no joy ...... try 2.0 volts then 2.1 

ram is auto setting at 1.8 volts but few boards can run four sticks of memory at 1.8volts


----------



## Remoman85 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM*

Hi Linderman

I increased my Voltage in the Extreme Tweaker Menu of my Bios (DDR2 Voltage) 1.9 until 2.2 and it still didn't boot up the screen. The Voltage Display in my Bios went Yellow(meaning High Setting). Must I set it Higher? Cause I think if I put it at a higher Voltage from here it will definitely affect my Ram's Lifespan. Did I do it correctly? I had another option there stating I could increase my DDR2 Channel A & B Voltage seperately. I let it stay on Auto as I didn't know if it would affect the Voltage change? Can you please help me?

By the way, thanx for the Response. Appreciated!!!

Greetings

Remo


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM*

if you are running 32 bit os, then 3gigs is all it will see and use.


----------



## Remoman85 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM*

Yes thats true sobeit but my PC wont even boot up and apply the POST, when i insert the 4th DDR2 Ram Module. I mean I want to insert the 4th Module as well cause i'll probably will upgrade to VISTA 64 bit soon. Are there any suggestions from your side?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM*

no I wouldnt go above 2.1 on the memory voltage

check your memories specification ..... they will tell you what is the max safe voltage

it plain sounds as though you have a memory module incompatibility 

yes ..... 32bit OS can only use 3.5 gigs but that shouldnt stop it from booting ..... it just wont be able to use it all ....... but then again ...... I have seen this happen many times

you board is known for having fussy memory issues 

you may have to settle for running 2 x 512 sticks in slots 2 & 4 ........ and get a total of 3 gigs of memory that will all work in dual channel ??????? there is no way in hell a 32bit OS can even use 3 gig anyway !!


----------



## Remoman85 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Crosshair 2 wont run 4GB OCZ PC2 6400 RAM*

Hi Guys

Well the problem was solved. I updated my BIOS to the latest version and it solved the problem. Thanks for the tips and the help.

Take care


----------

